# Synchroniser un BlackBerry Bold



## cedwat (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Impossible de synchroniser mon BB Bold avec Entourage ou même Ical : un message indique que l'application PocketMac a quitté inopinément. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà réussi à synchroniser un Bold avec le Mac ? En fait, je ne cherche qu'à récupérer mon agenda, et éventuellement les tâches. En effet, les mails me parviennent correctement sans passer par une synchro.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Alexandrina (13 Décembre 2008)

cedwat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Impossible de synchroniser mon BB Bold avec Entourage ou même Ical : un message indique que l'application PocketMac a quitté inopinément.
> 
> ...


Je n'arrive pas plus que toi à synchroniser mon blackberry storm avec mon mac &#8230; alors si tu trouves la solution tu me dis !
Merci


----------



## CédricJ (16 Décembre 2008)

tout le monde galère avec cette appli ! 
le pb c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative !!!


----------



## cedwat (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai acheté Missing Sync. Ca marche mieux. Par contre, les tâches récurrentes ne sont pas prises en compte ...


----------



## CédricJ (16 Décembre 2008)

pas de pb d'installation et/ou de lancement comme pocketmac ?


----------



## cedwat (16 Décembre 2008)

Non, mais ça plante sur les synchro de taches. Mais Calendriers et contacts ok.


----------



## CédricJ (18 Décembre 2008)

ca marche mieux que pour moi ! 
chez moi pocketmac ne se lance pas ! 
comment faire ? synchroniser le calendrier est pour moi le principal


----------



## cedwat (18 Décembre 2008)

Non, j'ai aussi des problèmes avec PocketMac. C'est Missing Sync qui fonctionne.

Mais je viens de recevoir un maill de leur service support qui me demande de mettre à jour mon MacBook alu que j'ai depuis quelques semaines. Effectivement, il manquait une mise à jour.


----------



## cedwat (18 Décembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai trouvé une solution qui je pense intéressera bien du monde. Elle permet une synchro Entourage/BlackBerry sans même connecter le Blackberry sur le Mac !

1) Synchroniser Entourage avec iCal en cochant la case Calendrier dans Preferences/Sync service
2) Ouvrir un compte Gmail 
3) Télécharger le logiciel gratuit Calgoo Connect
4) A l'aide de Calgoo Connect, créer un connecteur entre iCal et Google Agenda. Cela permet que les événements d'Entourage se retrouvent sur Google.
5) Télécharger l'application Google sur le BlackBerry qui permet de synchroniser l'agenda du BB avec Google Agenda

Et voilà ... Le pire, c'est que ça marche ...


----------



## rdevay (11 Septembre 2009)

Attention je sais qu'il faut avoir lancé Itunes au moins une fois (acceptez le contrat de licence) pour que pocketmac puisse fonctionner. Je sais cela parait incroyable mais c'est vrai.


----------

